# STEAMIN AT STEVE'S



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I know most you guys out there in the Midwest and on the East Coast probably think that those of us in the Southeast and Southwest are a bunch of wimps.Well maybe we are but we do get to get out and enjoy tthe beautiful sunshine and 40 degree temperature and "Steam" a little.
Today was one of those days. It was in the mid 40's when we got started and the sun was shining real nice.
Bill Courtwright, Dave Young, John Frank, Art Gibson and Host Steve Speck did a little "Steamin".
Steve had the Aster Mikado, Dave his Aster Coal fired "Flying Scotsman", Art the Aster S-2andBill Courtwright the Accucraft "Lyn" with a Summerland Chuff enhancer.' John Frank showed upand picked up a wrag and kerosene and did some track cleaningbecause the S-2 was slippin a little on middle track. Track had not beenusedin a while.
Gonna post a video,getting readyfor bed and video may not be completly finished on you tube , but will link it none the less. A little lenghtybut all represented.



Will have to post video in the morning I guess.I HAD POSTED WRONG VIDEO WILL REDO IN MORNING. SORRY


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

I was looking forward to watching the video having nothing else to do besides shoveling (probably a foreign word to those in the south) snow (close to 2 feet again!) but click on it:

"This video has been removed...."


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

charles, it may have been 40 degrees, but in Houston that is cold. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Today it's rain and 40, even colder.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Had to redo video.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

At least they have coats on


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent vid! Some great shots of trains coming around the bend side-by-side, too. 

Thanks. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Terry. 
We just set the camera up on track siding and let her rip. I then went back and edited out empty space. As you can tell we really enjoy the hobby.
Came real close to major calmity though. I had moved my S-2 to siding and failed to close swotch. Had John frank not been right by track Dave Young's Flying Scotsman would have mated with the S-2. My Bad.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

I know you guys up north must think we are crazy,







but we would love some of the white stuff. I know, a little bit is fun....................after that, its work and a pain in the............................


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm glad y'all had a good day of steamin' and freezin'.







You guys are too macho for me!

Very sad for me that I had to be at work. (That's my story and I'm stickin' with it.) It was nice and warm in the office.

Nice to see the posts.

Maybe I can make it next time when the temperature gets up to 60 degrees like it is supposed to be this time of year.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

LNER Scotsman partys with a GN S-12. 
I'm not sure what the lovechild would look like.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I kmow ome thing. The offspring would not be an Aster Challenger that I have hopes to get.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 11 Feb 2010 01:43 PM 
LNER Scotsman partys with a GN S-12. 
I'm not sure what the lovechild would look like.

One thing for sure. Glad John was standing there or we would surely have found out. It would have been ugly. I'm just glad that someone other then me threw a switch wrong.


----------

